# Converting Co2 Fire Extinguisher



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

Ive just scored myself a CO2 fire extinguisher in good condition and want to know what do I need to convert it to use in a kegerator?

Can I just phone a gas supply place like BOC and ask for a regulator to fit?


----------



## 1975sandman (7/10/11)

Don't know if you will get one from BOC, etc, but look at the site sponsors or even try evilbay for a regulator.


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

lazy brew said:


> Don't know if you will get one from BOC, etc, but look at the site sponsors or even try evilbay for a regulator.




Yeh but I'm certain a standard CO2 regulator wont fit onto a fire extinguisher without some sort of adaptor and modifications to the fire extinguisher.


----------



## loikar (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> Ive just scored myself a CO2 fire extinguisher in good condition and want to know what do I need to convert it to use in a kegerator?
> 
> Can I just phone a gas supply place like BOC and ask for a regulator to fit?



Extinguisher will probably have a dip tube in it.
You'll need to remove that or use the extinguisher upside-down.

Best take it to a proper gas fitter type place and have them do the work.
They should be able to put new seals in it for you too.
If your Reg doesn't go straight on, it's probably better just to source a new one.

BF


----------



## loikar (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> Yeh but I'm certain a standard CO2 regulator wont fit onto a fire extinguisher without some sort of adaptor and modifications to the fire extinguisher.



Mine does


----------



## NickB (7/10/11)

Indeed, all the regular 3 & 5kg units I've seen fit a standard reg. There is at least one brand however (and I can't remember which!) that has a female fitting on the trigger, and would need an adaptor.

Cheers


----------



## 1975sandman (7/10/11)

I was thinking if you have a fire extinguisher and buy a regulator, see if it does fit and if not, as BF says, see a gas fitter to get an adapter.

Not sure if BOC would even look at you if you rock up with a fire extinguisher, I know Supagas here will only fill their own cylinders.

:icon_cheers:

Edit: too slow


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

Its a Wormald 3.5 kg. So your saying that I can unscrew the whole trigger mechanism, pull out the dip tube and a standard CO2 regulator will screw right on top no problems?


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

lazy brew said:


> I was thinking if you have a fire extinguisher and buy a regulator, see if it does fit and if not, as BF says, see a gas fitter to get an adapter.
> 
> Not sure if BOC would even look at you if you rock up with a fire extinguisher, I know Supagas here will only fill their own cylinders.
> 
> ...



Good idea lazy brew. 

So where would I get it filled then?


----------



## brocky_555 (7/10/11)

Hi ,

Only certain models of fire extinguisher have the thread that a regulator will fit on to.

I have one and the BOC brand reg fits it but the fire extinguishers are branded all differently.

I have a mate in the fire extinguisher game and he kept an eye out for one for me.


----------



## Batz (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> Its a Wormald 3.5 kg. So your saying that I can unscrew the whole trigger mechanism, pull out the dip tube and a standard CO2 regulator will screw right on top no problems?




Regulator will screw straight on, mine a Wormald 3.5 as well.


----------



## TonyC (7/10/11)

Batz said:


> Regulator will screw straight on, mine a Wormald 3.5 as well.




Hey Batz,
are you talking about your regulator onto the existing handle, as i read it as unscrewing the whole assemble and replacing with a regulator, and if i recall the threads are different, ie one is tapered, the other straight., which could cause an accident. Not sure, but would like clarification.

Regards Tony


----------



## NickB (7/10/11)

Like this mate:





I was running mine like this prior to having the dip tube removed a couple of refills ago. Just as your fire extinguisher place when they do the fill for you, and they should be able to remove it.


Cheers


----------



## scooza (7/10/11)

hi Nick B, do you have the gas on at all times? is that a zippy or such on the trigger. do you need the dip tube removed by someone or did you do it? sorry to hijack thread.
cheers scooza.


----------



## Batz (7/10/11)

TonyC said:


> Hey Batz,
> are you talking about your regulator onto the existing handle, as i read it as unscrewing the whole assemble and replacing with a regulator, and if i recall the threads are different, ie one is tapered, the other straight., which could cause an accident. Not sure, but would like clarification.
> 
> Regards Tony




No just screw the hose off the handle and screw the reg on. Removing the dip tube is easy but I'm not happy tell the tool challenged how to do this.


----------



## TonyC (7/10/11)

Batz said:


> No just screw the hose off the handle and screw the reg on. Removing the dip tube is easy but I'm not happy tell the tool challenged how to do this.




Thanks,
Was not for me, my little bottle is humming along just fine, but just wanted to clarify for the O/P.

Regards Tony


----------



## NickB (7/10/11)

Scooza - Yep, gas on at all times, no problems at all. I personally believe that the weak point in the Fire Extinguisher is the trigger, and some have had leaks when they're turning it on and off, hence the reason I leave it on, except for when force-carbonating my kegs.

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

Thanks for the info guys. 
So you cant remove the trigger mechanism completely and screw the reg direct to the bottle? You have to just remove the hose and screw the reg to the end of the hose outlet?

Do you just clamp your trigger open with a cable tie or something?

What about filling it up, who will fill a CO2 fire extinguisher with food grade CO2?


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/11)

NickB said:


> Scooza - Yep, gas on at all times, no problems at all. I personally believe that the weak point in the Fire Extinguisher is the trigger, and some have had leaks when they're turning it on and off, hence the reason I leave it on, except for when force-carbonating my kegs.
> 
> Cheers



Must agree with NickB here. If you want to turn off the gas for some reason just wind back the regulator without ever using the trigger to turn off. 5 years & counting with no problems (fingers crossed).
A good tip is to install a non-return valve between your reg & kegs to prevent beer backflow to the reg. Better still, also a cut-off valve + "T" piece (between non-return & reg) to allow you to purge\force carbonate kegs\ use CPBF outside your kegerator while still keeping your kegs at serving pressure.

TP 

PS --- Just saw your latest post Trueman. Cable tie will do but TTBOMK all fire extinguishers come with a locking pin.


----------



## stillscottish (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> What about filling it up, who will fill a CO2 fire extinguisher with food grade CO2?



Shields up!!!!!!!

Anyone who fills stinguishers. It's all the same gas.


----------



## scooza (7/10/11)

thanks guys for the replies.
tidal pete, sticker arrived safe and sound. looking proud on the fridge.
cheers scooza.


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> PS --- Just saw your latest post Trueman. Cable tie will do but TTBOMK all fire extinguishers come with a locking pin.



Ok cool......I thought the locking pin only locked the trigger open.


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> Ok cool......I thought the locking pin only locked the trigger open.



Truman,

Mine does both but if you heed the advice from the above posts always keep your stinguisher in the "open" position unless you need a refill.

TP


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> Truman,
> 
> Mine does both but if you heed the advice from the above posts always keep your stinguisher in the "open" position unless you need a refill.
> 
> TP



No worries will do..

So is CO2 all the same really?? I was told there is food grade and non food grade? Anyone know someone in melbourne who would fill them???


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/11)

scooza said:


> tidal pete, sticker arrived safe and sound. looking proud on the fridge.



Warb's the one to thank mate. :super: 
No affilliation --- yadda, yadda, yadda.

TP


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> So is CO2 all the same really?? I was told there is food grade and non food grade?



As stillscottish said ----- All the same gas Truman.

TP


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> As stillscottish said ----- All the same gas Truman.
> 
> TP



Ok and as you still keep the trigger on I suppose when you get it filled you just take the reg off and it looks just like a fire extinguisher...Awesome.


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> Ok and as you still keep the trigger on I suppose when you get it filled you just take the reg off and it looks just like a fire extinguisher...Awesome.



All depends where you go. I found it's better to be honest when getting a refill & emailed around beforehand.
Cylinder has been repainted grey (for CO2) & a sticker from another brewer attached.




TP


----------



## Truman42 (7/10/11)

TidalPete said:


> All depends where you go. I found it's better to be honest when getting a refill & emailed around beforehand.
> Cylinder has been repainted grey (for CO2) & a sticker from another brewer attached.
> View attachment 48942
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for the info TP.


----------



## Tanga (7/10/11)

Just lined up one of these myself. $30 for 9L. =)

Maybe, sorta, probably, hopefully. There seem to be a few places who refill here in Adelaide.


----------



## Tim F (7/10/11)

Tanga, beerbelly do em cheap as.


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

Truman said:


> So is CO2 all the same really?? I was told there is food grade and non food grade?



The difference is when they fill a food grade tank a finer micron filter is to be used, most places have this as standard anyway and no real harm can come from ingesting very small amounts of non food grade Co2 as what you would expect to have in beer. I think h34r:


----------



## browndog (7/10/11)

Tanga said:


> Just lined up one of these myself. $30 for 9L. =)
> 
> Maybe, sorta, probably, hopefully. There seem to be a few places who refill here in Adelaide.




Tanga, just use your feminine guile and a beer or two and you'll have the refilling guys wrapped around your finger.


----------



## The Scientist (8/10/11)

I just get mine filled at a fire extiguisher re-fill place. 'Action Fire Extinguishers', for you in Brisbane.


----------



## Tanga (8/10/11)

LOL, I think you have to be feminine to pull that off. I have scored some neat stuff lately though. I owe multiple beers. =)

Edit: @ browndog.

I need to get it pressure tested first before asking beerbelly. I've found a place that picks up and delivers for an extra $20 which, sans car as I am, may be my best bet. A while before I need to worry about it though.


----------



## Tanga (8/10/11)

Score!

Just confirmed, a 9 kg CO2 extinguisher which looks to be in good nick, no dents, not too old, etc, for $30. Score!


----------



## Maheel (20/10/11)

anyone using the Fire Ex's with the side swivel type fitting like this one ?
where the hose joins on is a swivel type valve 

it's a 1/4 inch thread and needs and adapter to the reg 1/4 -> 1/2 

co2 fairy dropped them (2) off.... they are out of date but have gas


----------

